# 2010 Arctic Cat Prowler 700 that has been sitting HELP



## mrich10 (Mar 5, 2012)

I acquired a UTV that hasn't been started in over a year. What should I do to get this cycle going. Please Help


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Gas? Charge the battery? Turn key? Kinda vague


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

yep, if its fuel injected, drain the gas and replace with fresh, charge/replace battery, change oil/filter, start-run-play


----------

